# Corn snake not shedding



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

ive had a corn snake for about 2 and half months so id say its getting to its 6 month old mark, i dont know if its a he or a she.

when i first got it within the first week and half it shed, but for the past 8 weeks it hasnt shed at all, what worries me is i thought that it sheds about once every 3 or 4 weeks at that age.


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be to do with the humidity. What temps are you keeping it at? Whats the humidity level? These factors could effect its shedding cycle.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine usually shed about once a month. They've got humid hides in their vivs, and when they're about "due" I notice them spending more time in there. They're very easy to make, just need a small tupperware (depending on the size of the snake) and cut a hole big enough for the snake to get into easily. Fill it with a medium like sphagnum moss (something that hold humidity well) and mist it once or twice a day. Just make sure you put it on the warm end.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

HerpHunter63 said:


> Could be to do with the humidity. What temps are you keeping it at? Whats the humidity level? These factors could effect its shedding cycle.


 
its 84F at the hot end of the rub, i dont think its that humid at all because i thought corn snakes dont really like it hat humid untill some signs of shedding??


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

It might just be that the shedding is slowing down a little due to it getting older. My older snakes shed a lot less often than the babies.


----------



## Scaley.Jade (Jun 9, 2008)

Snakes only shed as they grow, its likely to just be that hes not growing too much at the moment. Some of my snakes shed every 2 weeks some every 3 months thier the same age kept the same way. 



Scaley.Jade x


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

My corn goes very white/grey when he is coming up to a shed and hes bright orange so its quite obvious when hes going to shed...plus he just sits there and is not slithering around like he usually does


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> its 84F at the hot end of the rub, i dont think its that humid at all because i thought corn snakes dont really like it hat humid untill some signs of shedding??


That seems fine and youre right about the humidity. I thought to ask as both these factors can effect a snake. Your temps spot on comfort range for corns. 

Maybe your snake is just taking a little longer to shed as it grows, nothing to worry about. : victory:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

mine is nearly 5 months old and has never shed whilst its been with me, and i've had her over a month n half... she started look blue in the eyes the other day so fingers crossed!

if your snake seems healthy and happy i wouldn't worry too much, it'll probably do it when you least expect! I've heard some people say their snakes don't even look like they're going shed sometimes and surprise them!


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

miss_mystra said:


> mine is nearly 5 months old and has never shed whilst its been with me, and i've had her over a month n half... she started look blue in the eyes the other day so fingers crossed!
> 
> if your snake seems healthy and happy i wouldn't worry too much, it'll probably do it when you least expect! I've heard some people say their snakes don't even look like they're going shed sometimes and surprise them!


If the eyes have gone back normal after being blue, it usually takes 3-4 days for my corns to shed :2thumb:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Xerse said:


> If the eyes have gone back normal after being blue, it usually takes 3-4 days for my corns to shed :2thumb:


well my corn snakes eyes arnt dull or blue yet, but i look every day.

todays its feeding day, id have thought it would have shed soon because its on 2 pinkies a week at the moment, when they run out it will be on small fluffies


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> well my corn snakes eyes arnt dull or blue yet, but i look every day.
> 
> todays its feeding day, id have thought it would have shed soon because its on 2 pinkies a week at the moment, when they run out it will be on small fluffies


Have you noticed any dulling of the snakes colours? i will post a picture of my Amel before a shed, and one after, you will be able to tell it's getting ready to shed from the colours it ends up going, they go very pale and grey, and the eyes go blue (as stated) then the colour comes back a little bit, eyes go normal again, and then they shed in a few days.

This is a couple of days before the shed, you can see how grey and dull the colours are.










This is the day the snake shed, nice and bright again :flrt:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Xerse said:


> Have you noticed any dulling of the snakes colours? i will post a picture of my Amel before a shed, and one after, you will be able to tell it's getting ready to shed from the colours it ends up going, they go very pale and grey, and the eyes go blue (as stated) then the colour comes back a little bit, eyes go normal again, and then they shed in a few days.
> 
> 
> i will use the pictures as examples and look out for it, thank you


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> Xerse said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed any dulling of the snakes colours? i will post a picture of my Amel before a shed, and one after, you will be able to tell it's getting ready to shed from the colours it ends up going, they go very pale and grey, and the eyes go blue (as stated) then the colour comes back a little bit, eyes go normal again, and then they shed in a few days.
> ...


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i will use the pictures as examples and look out for it, thank you


You're welcome, i hope your corn sheds, keep us updated, if you need anymore help just let me know. : victory:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Baby corn snake still not shedding*

ok ive had my baby corn snake for 3 months, hes only shed once in that period about 2 weeks after a i got him. HEs only about 5 months old maybe, so id think he should be shedding more frequently, so with a 10 weeks and no shed im still getting concerned.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ity may just not be ready to shed. Try feeding it a little more the next couple of feeds, this may jump start it. 2 pinkies is nothing really for a snake that age


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

TEENY said:


> Ity may just not be ready to shed. Try feeding it a little more the next couple of feeds, this may jump start it. 2 pinkies is nothing really for a snake that age


well i got him on 3 pinkies because thats what i had left, today i started him on fluffs, its took him almost 25 mins and i think hes almost swallowed it :lol2:


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> well i got him on 3 pinkies because thats what i had left, today i started him on fluffs, its took him almost 25 mins and i think hes almost swallowed it :lol2:


Should of gone onto fluffs as soon as possible really, pinkies hold hardly any nutrients in them for the snake, fuzzies are much better for them, my corns are 4 and a half months old and have been on fuzzies for a while now.

Don't worry, your snake will shed when it's time, they shed when they grow, so maybe it's not grew much recently.

I hope he sheds soon, you must be getting paranoid :lol2: : victory:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Xerse said:


> Should of gone onto fluffs as soon as possible really, pinkies hold hardly any nutrients in them for the snake, fuzzies are much better for them, my corns are 4 and a half months old and have been on fuzzies for a while now.
> 
> Don't worry, your snake will shed when it's time, they shed when they grow, so maybe it's not grew much recently.
> 
> I hope he sheds soon, you must be getting paranoid :lol2: : victory:


now its on fluffs, should i feed it once a week or once every 5 days?


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> now its on fluffs, should i feed it once a week or once every 5 days?


I'm actually feeding mine every 5 days, everyone has a different answer though, but both my corns are happy with every 5 days, and mine are younger than yours, so you should be fine with that aswel. :2thumb:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Xerse said:


> I'm actually feeding mine every 5 days, everyone has a different answer though, but both my corns are happy with every 5 days, and mine are younger than yours, so you should be fine with that aswel. :2thumb:


i think mine is 6 months old but..... i dont even know if he told me the truth or not, all i can say is ive had him for 3 months and the shop said he was born in june cb10.

i guess ill have to try get a pic up.

he just about managed a fluff after a 30 min battle to swallow it :lol2:


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i think mine is 6 months old but..... i dont even know if he told me the truth or not, all i can say is ive had him for 3 months and the shop said he was born in june cb10.
> 
> i guess ill have to try get a pic up.
> 
> he just about managed a fluff after a 30 min battle to swallow it :lol2:


That's quite a long time if he is 6 months, is he small? i put my corns on fuzzies at 4 months old, they're both july cb10.

the first ones took about 10-15 mins to swallow fully, now they manage it no problem.

You ever measured him? pics would probably help :2thumb: maybe with something next to him to gauge the size on, like a 50p piece or a pen or something. : victory:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Xerse said:


> That's quite a long time if he is 6 months, is he small? i put my corns on fuzzies at 4 months old, they're both july cb10.
> 
> the first ones took about 10-15 mins to swallow fully, now they manage it no problem.
> 
> You ever measured him? pics would probably help :2thumb: maybe with something next to him to gauge the size on, like a 50p piece or a pen or something. : victory:


i cant get him to sit still for that :2thumb: id guess and say hes about 18inch long and a little thicker then a 5p when hes not eaten or maybe thicker im not sure lol. ill have to try get measurments and report back :lol2:


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i cant get him to sit still for that :2thumb: id guess and say hes about 18inch long and a little thicker then a 5p when hes not eaten or maybe thicker im not sure lol. ill have to try get measurments and report back :lol2:


Ahhh yes of course, usually people measure their sheds and take off 30% :blush: your snake hasn't shed lol..sorry for that.

if and when you can get pics on, let me know : victory:


----------



## helby (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a cornsnake who is 5 yrs old....she used to go pale, her eyes would go blue and she would be very inactive and shed within 48 hrs. When she got to about 3 yrs old she just started to surprise me from time to time with a shed skin appearing over night with no sign of it happening the previous day. There isnt any time pattern either could be 2 weeks could be 3 months....i guess they all have their own little agenda


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Finally!!!*

MY corn snake finally shed last night, coinsodently it was 4 days after i upped the size of his feed to fluffs, its like hes a new snake, fatter and all.

hes now 21 inches aproximate:lol2:


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> MY corn snake finally shed last night, coinsodently it was 4 days after i upped the size of his feed to fluffs, its like hes a new snake, fatter and all.
> 
> hes now 21 inches aproximate:lol2:


Yayyyy!

I'm really glad he's shed finally, hopefully he'll shed more often for you to stop you worrying! :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it 
Now you next step is to get him up to rat pups. Once he is eating a couple of fluffs a feed swap to these, he will start to grow like a weed then


----------



## Nadegordon76 (9 mo ago)

Xerse said:


> You're welcome, i hope your corn sheds, keep us updated, if you need anymore help just let me know. : victory:


 My boy normally sheds every 5 weeks and now I am on week 9 or 10


----------

